# pricing for film output & color separation



## irhcdlvi (May 20, 2009)

I am wondering how much other normally charge for color separation & film output. I don't know if this is over priced or I'm getting good deal.

Does it usually charge by size and color?


some one please help!


----------



## manicprints (May 27, 2009)

I'm in Alaska so I don't know if our prices are double what you have there, prices often are. From an ad agency Ive paid 35.00 a plate for just getting my separations printed to film on an imagesetter. Here at the current shop I work for They charge art time of 45.00 per hour with a minimum of 1/2 hour. Size of film here is letter to tabloid size and I use the word film loosely, the cost of vellum is included in the art time. I would like to hear what others charge as well.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

In the UK it's charged by size. If there is artwork manipulation to be done, that might be extra.
A4 from £7, A3 £10 ish, there's not much extra work in bigger films.


----------



## irhcdlvi (May 20, 2009)

i am in S. California and considering other, I am getting real good deal on color separation & film output. They go by size per color so each set of color cost $20 to 60 depends on the size of artwork. and art time! they use waterproof film and can go up to 44". I had some half tone issue and other some but they redo at no extra charge so I guess this is good deal.

I shouldn't be complaining about pricing.

Thanks for your info~!


----------

